# Czy cudzysłów może usprawiedliwić użycie kolokwializmu?



## miguell

Witam.

W wielu tekstach, które są pisane prostym, zwyczajnym stylem, spotyka się słowa potoczne opatrzone cudzysłowiem. Przejrzałem porady dwóch poradni językowych, które mówią właśnie o  oznaczaniu cudzysłowem sformułowań o charakterze metaforycznym. Zadziwiające jest to, że ja doczytałem się dwóch odmiennych opinii na ten sam temat. 
Mianowicie:




> Cudzysłów może również być sygnałem stylistycznej obcości danego fragmentu tekstu, przy czym najczęściej chodzi o zaznaczenie wystąpienia elementu potocznego (kolokwialnego) w tekście pisanym w stylu oficjalnym (wysokim). *Nie należy natomiast oznaczać cudzysłowem sformułowań o charakterze metaforycznym* oraz związków frazeologicznych. *Niedopuszczalne jest także użycie cudzysłowu jako swego rodzaju usprawiedliwienia za nie najlepsze użycie wyrazu bądź połączenia wyrazowego. Cudzysłów nie może być środkiem łagodzącym czyjąś niezręczność językowo-stylistyczną.* Stosownym rozwiązaniem jest zastąpienie niefortunnego sformułowania elementem normatywnym.


 


> A zatem w tym kontekście termin _adopcja_ użyty został przenośnie, dlatego zastosowanie cudzysłowu jest usprawiedliwione. Oczywiście istnieją inne sposoby na zaznaczenie dystansu autorskiego, np. użycie kursywy. Reasumując, *wzięcie tego słowa w cudzysłów jest usprawiedliwione funkcjonalnie (użycie metaforyczne), a zatem nie jest błędne.*


 
Cytaty pochodzą z (z owych stron można wyciągnąć kontekst, po prostu nie chciałem cytować wszystkiego, jedynie kluczowe kwestie):
http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=9585
http://www.poradniajezykowa.us.edu.pl/baza_archiwum.php?POZYCJA=40&AKCJA=&TEMAT=Znaczenie&NZP=&WYRAZ=

Chciałbym poznać Wasze zdanie na ten temat. Wg mnie nie jest to złe i raczej byłbym przychylny wersji, że metaforyczne(najczęściej potoczne) sformuowania wzięte w  cudzysłów są poprawne.
Zastanawia mnie na przykład:

Poprowadził imprezę, bo "wychodził sobie pracę" w telewizji.
Poprowadził imprezę, bo wychodził sobie pracę w telewizji.


----------



## BezierCurve

Myślę, że to zależy - kto, gdzie i do kogo kieruje te słowa? Jeżeli taki kolokwializm jest w danym kontekście czymś odstającym od reszty, to cudzysłów byłby pewnie na miejscu.


----------



## Agiii

W pewnych kontekstach należy unikać kolokwializmów. Na przykład kiedy ich użycie sprawia wrażenie, że autor nie zna określenia formalnego na dane znawisko. 

Jeśli jednak tak nie jest to jest dla mnie oczywiste, że kolokwializm należy wstawić w cudzysłów. Nie sprawdzałam teraz w słowniku użycia tego znaku, ale wydaje mi się, że używa się go generalnie, aby podkreślić, że coś pochodzi spoza tekstu, odbiega od niego stylem lub ma inne źródło. Stąd cudzysłów jest dla mnie wyborem naturalnym w przypadku kolokwializmów w tekście formalnym.


----------



## esatie

Zacytuję kawałek tekstu z  _Poradni Językowej_:_Gdy przyszedł na świat ich  własny syn Donald, „zaadoptowali” więc młodą szympansicę, której nadali  imię Gua

__"Adoptować_ można tylko dziecko człowieka, natomiast państwo  Kellogowie adoptowali małpę. A zatem w tym kontekście termin _*adopcja*_ użyty został  przenośnie, dlatego zastosowanie cudzysłowu jest usprawiedliwione."

Zgadzam się z tym, że w takim przypadku cudzysłów jest pomocny, bo znaczenie słowa jest inne, zastosowanie go w odniesieniu do małpy mogłoby być dla kogoś stylistycznym zgrzytem. Wydaje mi się, że umieszczenie tego w cudzysłowie może też pokazywać  dystans, w innych tekstach może oznaczać  użycie  ironiczne.  

Co do "wychodził sobie pracę" - cudzysłów tutaj, hm, raczej zbędny.

Sjp http://www.sjp.pl/co/wychodzi%E6 podaje, że
* 
wychodzić* znaczenie:potocznie:  uzyskać coś trudnego do zdobycia, chodząc gdzieś często.

_Wychodzić sobie pracę_ - wydaje mi się, że wiadomo od razu, o co chodzi. W tekście formalnym raczej tego nie użyjemy, a w takich, w których możemy (np. plotkarski mail do kolegi z pracy, że X pracę sobie wychodził)  cudzysłów jest niepotrzebny, bo czytelnik zna konwencję.

Dwie odpowiedzi _Poradni_ chyba dadzą się jednak pogodzić


----------



## miguell

esatie said:


> Co do "wychodził sobie pracę" - cudzysłów tutaj, hm, raczej zbędny.
> 
> Sjp http://www.sjp.pl/co/wychodzi%E6 podaje, że
> 
> *wychodzić* znaczenie:potocznie: uzyskać coś trudnego do zdobycia, chodząc gdzieś często.
> 
> _Wychodzić sobie pracę_ - wydaje mi się, że wiadomo od razu, o co chodzi. W tekście formalnym raczej tego nie użyjemy, a w takich, w których możemy (np. plotkarski mail do kolegi z pracy, że X pracę sobie wychodził) cudzysłów jest niepotrzebny, bo czytelnik zna konwencję.
> 
> Dwie odpowiedzi _Poradni_ chyba dadzą się jednak pogodzić


 
Oczywiście, że w nieformalnym meilu nie użyłbym cudzysłowu, ale np. na wypracowaniu.... Generalnie, polonista każdy wyraz potoczny na wypracowaniu uważa za błąd i dlatego mnie zastanowiło czy opatrzenie słowa cudzysłowem spowodowałoby, że egzaminator nie uznałby takiego wyrażenia za błędne i nie odjąłby punktów?


----------



## BezierCurve

Co w takim razie z dosłownym przytaczaniem czyichś słów, jeżeli zawierają one taki kolokwializm? Nie widzę innej możliwości, niż ująć je w cudzysłów (jak sama jego nazwa wskazuje).


----------



## Ben Jamin

esatie said:


> Zacytuję kawałek tekstu z _Poradni Językowej_:_Gdy przyszedł na świat ich własny syn Donald, „zaadoptowali” więc młodą szympansicę, której nadali imię Gua _


 Ciekaw, że tekst ten pochodzi _Poradni Językowej, jako że zdanie jest niepoprawne - słowo "więc" nijak nie pasuje do reszty. "Więc" sugeruje wynikanie jednego wydarzenia z drugiego. Być może jest coś w reszcie tekstu (nie cytowanego), co usprawiedliwia "więc", ale w oderwaniu brzmi to co najmniej dziwnie._


----------



## atsamo

miguell said:


> Witam.
> 
> W wielu tekstach, które są pisane prostym, zwyczajnym stylem, spotyka się słowa potoczne opatrzone cudzysłowiem. Przejrzałem porady dwóch poradni językowych, które mówią właśnie o oznaczaniu cudzysłowem sformułowań o charakterze metaforycznym. Zadziwiające jest to, że ja doczytałem się dwóch odmiennych opinii na ten sam temat.
> Mianowicie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cytaty pochodzą z (z owych stron można wyciągnąć kontekst, po prostu nie chciałem cytować wszystkiego, jedynie kluczowe kwestie):
> http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=9585
> http://www.poradniajezykowa.us.edu.pl/baza_archiwum.php?POZYCJA=40&AKCJA=&TEMAT=Znaczenie&NZP=&WYRAZ=
> 
> Chciałbym poznać Wasze zdanie na ten temat. Wg mnie nie jest to złe i raczej byłbym przychylny wersji, że metaforyczne(najczęściej potoczne) sformuowania wzięte w cudzysłów są poprawne.
> Zastanawia mnie na przykład:
> 
> Poprowadził imprezę, bo "wychodził sobie pracę" w telewizji.
> Poprowadził imprezę, bo wychodził sobie pracę w telewizji.


 
Hi,

Uważam, iż kolokwializm przedstawiony w żywym dialogu, którego uczestnicy stosują potoczność w sposób naturalny, nie wymaga cudzysłowu. Natomiast cytowanie kolokwializmów i metafor wziętych z języka potocznego, moim zdaniem, powinno być opatrzone cudzysłowem, zwłaszcza wtedy gdy metafora wyraźnie nie współbrzmi z językiem literackim, formalnym czy urzędowym tekstu.


----------



## esatie

Ben Jamin said:


> Ciekaw, że tekst ten pochodzi _Poradni Językowej, jako że zdanie jest niepoprawne - słowo "więc" nijak nie pasuje do reszty. "Więc" sugeruje wynikanie jednego wydarzenia z drugiego. Być może jest coś w reszcie tekstu (nie cytowanego), co usprawiedliwia "więc", ale w oderwaniu brzmi to co najmniej dziwnie._




Śpieszę z odpowiedzią Zdanie pochodzi z _maila_ maturzysty, jego pytanie można łatwo znaleźć, posługując się wyszukiwarką na stronie Poradni, wystarczy wpisać hasło "adopcja". Polecam

Racja, w takim kształcie jest niepoprawne (zapewne pytający wyciął kawałek tekstu), ale skupiamy się na drugiej części zdania.
Jeśli usunie się "więc" problem z tym, czy użyć "zaadoptowali" (w odniesieniu do szympansicy) w cudzysłowie pozostaje taki sam. 

Mój błąd tkwi w za długim cytowaniu, wystarczy _„zaadoptowali” (...) młodą  szympansicę, której nadali imię Gua. _


----------



## PawelBierut

Tu jest reszta tekstu:

http://archiwum.polityka.pl/art/dzikie-slowka,373565.html


----------



## miguell

Faktycznie, "więc" tutaj nie pasuje. Zdanie mogłoby wyglądać:
Gdy przyszedł na świat ich własny syn Donald, „zaadoptowali” *wówczas *młodą szympansicę, której nadali imię Gua. 
Ewentualnie "wtenczas" lub "w tak zwanym międzyczasie", albo po prostu wykreślić "więc" i byłoby to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie. Nie wiem czy ktoś kiedyś doczytywał się skąd się bierze pojęcie "w międzyczasie". Jest to kalka z niemieckiego i tutaj językoznawcy też się sprzeczają czy zważywszy na to, jest to wyrażenie poprawne. Formą ugodową, tak czy owak, jest frazeologizm: w tak zwanym między czasie.

Polecam taki oto artykuł:
http://www.proto.pl/poradyJezykowe/porada?itemId=40256&rob=XXII_ODCINEK__

gdzie czytamy, że


> Warto także zawsze pamiętać o tym, zarówno w korespondencji osobistej, jak i biznesowej, że frazeologizmów i wyrazów użytych potocznie lub przenośnie nie ujmujemy w cudzysłów


----------



## atsamo

_"Warto także zawsze pamiętać o tym, zarówno w korespondencji osobistej, jak i biznesowej, że frazeologizmów i wyrazów użytych potocznie lub przenośnie nie ujmujemy w cudzysłów."_

Czy ten cytat to pogląd osobisty autora cytatu, czy obowiązująca norma? Nie wydaje mi się aby stanowiło to normę. To trochę tak jakby zmuszanie do stylistycznego gorsetu. W języku angielskim wielu purystom językowym nie podobają się "split infinitives" a mimo to są takie "wszędobylskie".


----------

